# Songs that take you back (and where)



## usalsfyre (May 17, 2012)

Had a long discussion in AMLS class the other day about glutamate and long-term memory formation. One of the things mentioned was sounds and how they can cause to instantly recall things.

"Complicated" came on the radio this morning and I was instantly transported back to summer semester in paramedic school and a tumultuous but fondly remembered relationship. 

What songs take you back to a different place?


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 17, 2012)

When I hear "Boulevard" from Jackson Browne or “Hot Rod Hearts” from Robbie Dupree, I’m taken right back to the summer of 1980, when I spent my vacation on Long Beach Island in New Jersey. It was a glorious summer of Cheese steaks, watersides, mini golf and the beach. Those songs take me right there.


----------



## mycrofft (May 17, 2012)

The thumping of mastadon hide drums, my first EMS job...

OK, "Pomp and Circumstance",(aka "the graduation song"); as a member of the school orchestra, having to learn it, then play out over and over and over twice a year for three years, I can even smell the old auditorium at my junior high school.

http://www.miss-music.com/music/pomp_loop.wav


----------



## RocketMedic (May 17, 2012)

Lame, but "All Star" by Smash Mouth always sucks me back to 6th grade summer and my first-ever 3rd ride.


----------



## Aidey (May 17, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> "Complicated" came on the radio this morning and I was instantly transported back to summer semester in paramedic school and a tumultuous but fondly remembered relationship.
> 
> What songs take you back to a different place?



Wait a second. "Complicated" as in the song by Avril Lavigne?


----------



## usalsfyre (May 17, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Wait a second. "Complicated" as in the song by Avril Lavigne?



Yep, call me names, but it fit the situation I was in at the time perfectly lol. 

(usalsfyre is in touch with his feminie side)


----------



## Aidey (May 17, 2012)

I want to make fun of you, but I can't since I knew what song you were talking about. :glare:


----------



## usalsfyre (May 17, 2012)

Aidey said:


> I want to make fun of you, but I can't since I knew what song you were talking about. :glare:



I've decided in my "old age" guilty pleasures are ok as long as they're limited .


----------



## Anjel (May 17, 2012)

Little moments by brad paisley. Summer of 2009. First true love.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 17, 2012)

"redneck yaht club" by Craig Morgan. Takes me back to all the family vacations to the Colorado river.


----------



## Sasha (May 17, 2012)

I can. 

Holy crap Avril Lavigne? Really?

Do you need to borrow my black eyeliner?


----------



## Aidey (May 17, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I can.
> 
> Holy crap Avril Lavigne? Really?
> 
> Do you need to borrow my black eyeliner?



HAHAHAHA!!!! Sasha I just literally busted out laughing! Priceless! 

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## usalsfyre (May 17, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I can.
> 
> Holy crap Avril Lavigne? Really?
> 
> Do you need to borrow my black eyeliner?



Only if you've got the nail polish to match...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 17, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I can.
> 
> Holy crap Avril Lavigne? Really?
> 
> Do you need to borrow my black eyeliner?



I actually like her music..


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 17, 2012)

"Cum on Feel the Noise" by Quiet Riot - State Latin Convention in 1983 and the associated Toga parties.


----------



## Mad Max (May 18, 2012)

Ok, so it might have only been about two months ago, but whenever I hear "Stayin' Alive" by the Bee Gees, I remember my first ride along.  Bouncin' down the road with lights and sirens with that cranked up on the radio, it was the moment that everything fell into place and let me know that this is what I wanted to do for the rest of my life.


----------



## VCEMT (May 18, 2012)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Lame, but "All Star" by Smash Mouth always sucks me back to 6th grade summer and my first-ever 3rd ride.



Reminds me of my senior football season, Fivestar notebooks, and scientific calculators.

Anthrax's "We've Come For You All" Album, takes me back to a myriad of thoughts. Some songs remind me of a certain place from 2003-2006, the woman that broke my heart, how my small town has changed, and cruising the 126 in a Silverado.


----------



## SSwain (May 18, 2012)

I have an awesome memory...just about any song I can place with approximate time it was popular, what I was doing at the time...and in some cases who I was dating.

Solsbury Hill by Peter Gabriel reminds me of my High School sweetheart Cassandra

Hard to handle-- Black Crows Reminds me of Liz

Jane Says---Jane's Addiction was the song on the radio on my first call during my clinicals

Just like a certain smell will take somebody back in time, a song will do the same for me.


----------



## mycrofft (May 18, 2012)

BeeGee's "Stayin' Alive": CPR classes.

Fontella Bass "Rescue Me": all the good times before I started to grow up (1980 or so...)


----------



## fast65 (May 18, 2012)

Keith Urban's "Sweet Thing"...summer of 2009, my first (and only) true love. How oddly alike Anjel and I are


----------



## Anjel (May 18, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Keith Urban's "Sweet Thing"...summer of 2009, my first (and only) true love. How oddly alike Anjel and I are



Because we are awesome. Duh.


----------



## fast65 (May 18, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Because we are awesome. Duh.



Well, this is true.

Sadly, I can no longer listen to that song.


----------



## Anjel (May 18, 2012)

I cant listen to mine either.


----------



## usalsfyre (May 18, 2012)

A few more

"All Along the Watchtower" by Hendrix, a lot of sleepless nights on a ghetto medic unit.

"Tiny Dancer" by Elton John, I sang this to my daughter as an infant to get her to sleep. 

"Amazing Grace" on bagpipes...a place I try to avoid. 

I imagine "Used to Love Her" by G' n R' will return me to my current stage in life...


----------

